# do i really need special primer for masonry



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's never a good idea to paint brick in the first place, want it to stick it's needs a bonding primer.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

but can i use regular primer that i can buy by quart instead of forking out $50 for a gallon here is my question


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

You can use a high quality acrylic primer like Zinsser 1-2-3, but make sure the patching is well cured if it's fresh.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Use the Loxon, as its designed for masonry surfaces. That's our go to masonry primer. 
You don't need a bonding primer. 
You don't want to use a primer unless its masonry specific.


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

All you need is an "_alkali resistant primer"_


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

We are talking interior here? Right? Only seal masonry if you have to do so. Then use a proper masonry primer. Come on, $50/gallon is no more than 8 cups of Starbuck's coffee?


----------



## BraniksPainting (Jan 20, 2012)

amakarevic said:


> i need to paint no more than several sq ft of mortar patching around a window set in brick, for the looks. the dude at sherwin williams suggested i use LOXON masonry primer but they want $50 for a gallon can. my jaw dropped to the floor.
> 
> is this special primer for masonry really a needed distinction or is it just another commercial koolaid where you can get away with a basic/generic product?
> 
> thanks


For one, there is no problems painting masonary. Masonary is a very porused surface and if done properly, you will never have an issue.

If you masonary is new, yes you should use the LOXON masonary primer. It is the absolute best product for your project. Hell, I even use it on new drywall. It may be overkill but I know my customer will never have any problems.

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE do not use a generic product or skimp on this prime coat step. You will regret it down the road. It would be like putting a sink in but never connecting the drain.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

sdsester said:


> We are talking interior here? Right?


nope. exterior.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

poppameth said:


> You can use a high quality acrylic primer like Zinsser 1-2-3, but make sure the patching is well cured if it's fresh.


 
Amakarevic, you can use Zinsser 123, and buy it in a quart. While Loxon is a quality, serious product, why buy a gallon of something for 50 buck to use what amounts to a pint. For the non-believers out there, from the TDS of 123:
​"Resistant to high pH surfaces (up to 12.5) including; plaster, poured concrete, concrete block, stucco and ‘hot’ joint/texture compounds." 

Good call Poppa


----------



## Mr. Paint (Nov 10, 2011)

I agree with the quart of 1-2-3 for a homeowner. It will be fine. I recommend Rapid Set Cement Products for patching as they do not create a pH issue.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

Mr. Paint said:


> I agree with the quart of 1-2-3 for a homeowner. It will be fine. I recommend Rapid Set Cement Products for patching as they do not create a pH issue.


can you explain this? what kind of ph issue and how does it affect?

thanks


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

jsheridan said:


> Amakarevic, you can use Zinsser 123, and buy it in a quart. While Loxon is a quality, serious product, why buy a gallon of something for 50 buck to use what amounts to a pint. For the non-believers out there, from the TDS of 123:
> ​"Resistant to high pH surfaces (up to 12.5) including; plaster, poured concrete, concrete block, stucco and ‘hot’ joint/texture compounds."
> 
> Good call Poppa


Mortar, concrete, cement usually has a ph (acidic) level of about 12-13 and can sometimes be 14 or 15 initially. In my opinion, regardless of what the Loxon cost that would be what I would use and it is especially designed for masonry surfaces.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

I understand the points being made, and if I had a pro project of coating new masonry, I would use Loxon or a similar concrete primer. However, in OP's situation, I would use a secondary general purpose primer that is spec'd for use on concrete. I might even use it on a pro project given the little bit of work it's being called upon to do. Were it a large project versus touching up a small area, I would suggest Loxon. I just think buying a 50 dollar gallon of paint to use what amounts to a pint is overkill for an HO. I'll have future uses for it whereas OP probably won't. Loxon requires a seven day wait on new concrete and handles PH level up to 13.


----------



## ARC Painting (Dec 23, 2011)

You could use Coronado's Aqua Stop-It. This is a paint designed to go directly on concrete.


----------

